# Best available C compiler for Win 7



## Vaikan (Jul 10, 2010)

Which is the best C compiler for win 7 64 bit version? please help me......
I tried Turbo C but does not work, DevC and CodeBlock do not have complete library....so i am totally confused as what to choose


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 10, 2010)

> DevC and CodeBlock do not have complete library....


What do you mean by "complete library" ? Both use GCC which is a powerful, complete, robust, opensource and standards compliant compiler which is used by a majority of C developers in several platforms.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 10, 2010)

use Visual C++ express edition:

Microsoft Express Home - Visual Studio Express and SQL Server Express are free tools


----------



## Vaikan (Jul 12, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What do you mean by "complete library" ? Both use GCC which is a powerful, complete, robust, opensource and standards compliant compiler which is used by a majority of C developers in several platforms.



ok i got that wrong by saying "complete library"....what I'm trying to say is that most of the code that i write in Turbo C do not get compiled in Code-Blocks or in Dev-C whereas they are compiled without any problem in Turbo C.

Why is it like that?


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaikan said:


> ok i got that wrong by saying "complete library"....what I'm trying to say is that most of the code that i write in Turbo C do not get compiled in Code-Blocks or in Dev-C whereas they are compiled without any problem in Turbo C.
> 
> Why is it like that?


because Turbo C is outdated


----------



## Vaikan (Jul 12, 2010)

lucifer_is_back said:


> because Turbo C is outdated



 I know that....but thought it was some compiling issues.
I thinks my teacher is also outdated who suggested us to use this Turbo-C for project.....

I guess I have to back to Code::Blocks now....


----------

